# Best transmission place in town



## topguntrans

we just started a new transmission shop here in Pensacola.

its called "Top Gun Transmission" located at 403 Beverly parkway. 32505. 850-725-6786

we are not associated with "top gun custom exhaust", just choose to keep the name for the generic advertisement that it already had.

website address is http://topguntransmissions.com

online e-commerce store: http://topguntrans.com

come see us and mention Pensacola fishing forum to SAM for some extra discount on all transmission work.

our basic transmission service is $27.95 + tax and we are offering free towing with a 30% discount on all transmission rebuilds.

guaranteed work at a low low price.

we don't cut corners and always buy all brand new parts for your rebuild.

try us out, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Mikvi

I know the Mods are going to move this, but they just rebuilt a trans (4L80E) for me, and their price was really good. No problems with the transmission after the rebuild.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

I may have to come see you. My 1997 F-150 has a shutter in the tranny that comes and goes. ive been on the fence as to whether or not to worry about it now (trans work can get expensive), or just let it go until it goes and then have it rebuilt. What are your thoughts? And congrats on new business! O*D*W


----------



## Adicted2Fishn

I have a 2004 Mercedes C230 Compressor w/ AT tranny... and I am having problems with tranny I believe... When I am driving, it sometimes shifts hard, then drives fine... And if I floor it to pass someone, when I let off the gas, it shifts down to neutral and won't go back into gear until I drop to 20-25 mph.... I put my code reader on it and it read P0730 "Incorrect Gear Ratio"
This just started about 2 months ago, I still drive it everyday, just don't pass anyone or floor it... Please advise to help or opinions, or what you would charge me to diagnose the problem...


----------



## Salty Daze

speaking of transmissions, I don't know about these guys, but I do know to stay away, FAR AWAY, from Gene's transmissions in P'cola off nine mile road, they are HORRIBLE!!!! The short of the story it they put a brand spanking new transmission in a jeep for me and forgot to fill it with fluid. So naturally it burned up and was ruined. They did absolutely nothing to fix the problem they screwed up. So ever since then I have tried to let everyone know that talks about transmissions, that Genes sucks! Buyer beware if you choose to go there.


----------



## topguntrans

Mikvi said:


> I know the Mods are going to move this, but they just rebuilt a trans (4L80E) for me, and their price was really good. No problems with the transmission after the rebuild.


thank you for doing business with us,

we have been in the business for a little over 3 months and have had many great customers and awesome rebuilds. hope that we can provide great service at a affordable cost to all my customers.

regards


sam


----------



## topguntrans

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> I may have to come see you. My 1997 F-150 has a shutter in the tranny that comes and goes. ive been on the fence as to whether or not to worry about it now (trans work can get expensive), or just let it go until it goes and then have it rebuilt. What are your thoughts? And congrats on new business! O*D*W


i have a few additives that i can recommend for your transmission issue. definitely not a permanent fix however it will more than likely prolong the life of your transmission.

come see us here at: 403 beverly parkway. 32505 and i will personally make sure that we check out your vehicle and give you some honest recommendations.

thanks

sam


----------



## topguntrans

Adicted2Fishn said:


> I have a 2004 Mercedes C230 Compressor w/ AT tranny... and I am having problems with tranny I believe... When I am driving, it sometimes shifts hard, then drives fine... And if I floor it to pass someone, when I let off the gas, it shifts down to neutral and won't go back into gear until I drop to 20-25 mph.... I put my code reader on it and it read P0730 "Incorrect Gear Ratio"
> This just started about 2 months ago, I still drive it everyday, just don't pass anyone or floor it... Please advise to help or opinions, or what you would charge me to diagnose the problem...


hello,

first thing: we do not charge anything for diagnostics. you can bring your car to my shop at: 403 beverly parkway. 32505. i will get my trans builder to test drive it and put my scanner on it to lookup codes. furthermore, my scanner also provides live data streams so i can do a few tests on your transmission while the test drive is being done. in most cases incorrect gear ratio can be a adaptive learning issue. (did you by any chance, change your battery or your battery died out on the car???). However, the transmission jumping into neutral state is a big ???? because it usually means bad transmission.
i would also suggest that you check the condition of your trans fluid, try and smell it, see if it smells burnt up.
all in all, i would love for you to bring your car here to my shop and for us to give your car a free diagnostic.

best of luck


sam


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

topguntrans said:


> i have a few additives that i can recommend for your transmission issue. definitely not a permanent fix however it will more than likely prolong the life of your transmission.
> 
> come see us here at: 403 beverly parkway. 32505 and i will personally make sure that we check out your vehicle and give you some honest recommendations.
> 
> thanks
> 
> sam


 Thanks, Sam. Are you guys open on the weekend? I would love for somebody to test drive this thing and let me know whats going on. And I apreciate you replying back. -O*D*W


----------



## topguntrans

Salty Daze said:


> speaking of transmissions, I don't know about these guys, but I do know to stay away, FAR AWAY, from Gene's transmissions in P'cola off nine mile road, they are HORRIBLE!!!! The short of the story it they put a brand spanking new transmission in a jeep for me and forgot to fill it with fluid. So naturally it burned up and was ruined. They did absolutely nothing to fix the problem they screwed up. So ever since then I have tried to let everyone know that talks about transmissions, that Genes sucks! Buyer beware if you choose to go there.


I am sorry that you had such a bad experience with a local transmission shop however i assure you and all forum members, that we stand behind our work. i always buy brand new parts, fluids and additives for each car and personally make sure that they are being put in, upon each rebuild.

one of the main reasons, why top gun transmission came into being was that i got sick and tired of being ripped off by these local transmission shops. my family owns quiet a few used car lots here in Pensacola and we use to send over all transmission jobs to these local transmission shops. I remember sending a 1999 Honda civic over for a transmission rebuild and paying around 1800 (with 30 day warranty) for it where as i am doing the same rebuild here at top gun transmission for 1100-1300 dollars with a 1 year warranty.


----------



## topguntrans

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> Thanks, Sam. Are you guys open on the weekend? I would love for somebody to test drive this thing and let me know whats going on. And I apreciate you replying back. -O*D*W


hello,

we are open today, till about 1pm.

if you want to bring your vehicle over before then, i would love to check it out.

other than that, our work hours are monday ~ friday: 8am ~ 5pm. saturdays, i usually let my guys take a chill day and do light work here and there.

btw: no problem at all, i am glad that i am able to help out in any way possible.

regards


sam


----------



## Spoolin Up

hey man I am gonna buy a transmission for my truck could u its a 96 Dodge 2500 diesel. think its a 47re not sure. anyway gonna buy a used one what would u charge to go through it, I wanna beef it up. just need someone to bench build it 4 me I am a diesel tech by trade if u have any customers needing diesel service also have some diagnostic and reprogramming equipment. pm me with a labor est I would just keep it at my shop til I need it


----------



## topguntrans

Bigdaddy's said:


> hey man I am gonna buy a transmission for my truck could u its a 96 Dodge 2500 diesel. think its a 47re not sure. anyway gonna buy a used one what would u charge to go through it, I wanna beef it up. just need someone to bench build it 4 me I am a diesel tech by trade if u have any customers needing diesel service also have some diagnostic and reprogramming equipment. pm me with a labor est I would just keep it at my shop til I need it


Hello.
Please give me a call 850-725-6786 or pm me your contact number and a good time to call you. I will get with my master builder and get some info about the build, options to upgrade it and pricing.
Our office hours are 8am to 5pm Monday thru Friday and 8 am to 1 pm Saturday.

Sam.


----------



## topguntrans

Kindly use our contact form on our website http://www.topguntransmissions.com for all quotations and inquiries in regards to transmission rebuilds or service.

our contact page link is as follows:


*Top Gun Transmission Contact Page*​

Thanks a bunch for your interest.

*Sam
Top Gun Transmission
403 Beverly Parkway
Pensacola. FL 32505
850-725-6786*


----------



## wld1985

I stopped by Top Gun Transmission today for alittle insight on my 03 Duramax, I talked to sam and he test drove my truck, then he had one of his mechanics test drive it.. Turns out I dont have any tranny issue's but they hooked the computer up to it and found a few codes.. So I asked Sam,what I owed him he said nothing...This is what we do and we take care of are customers..I'm pretty sure most shops charge to hook that 5 thousand dollar machine up to your truck,But Sam did not..
Thanks again guys..
Bill


----------

